# Heater in Ice Shack?



## MichaelM (Aug 23, 2011)

Trying to get the wife out with me this year. We just bought a brand new ice shack but she's still worried about being too cold. I'm looking at some space heaters, but I really don't know what's best. The ice shack is just a 2-person, pretty small. I've been looking at some NewAir portable heaters (anyone tried these?) but I'm open to any selections and if anyone knows of other sales, let me know.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr. Buddy portable heater. Its all you need. dial controlled so you can set the temp if u need it warmer or colder.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-MRHF273400-Buddy-Portable/dp/B00005LEXI"]Amazon.com: Mr. Heater MRHF273400 Buddy Portable LP Gas Heater: Home & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51Q3J0WV9TL[/ame]

thats a link to one for sale on amazon....if you can check with your local Lowe's or menards....they sometimes have them on sale for $40. Its an awesome accessory for your shanty....only thing you need to worry about is buying the small propane bottles for fuel. You'll love it and she we be satisfied! Happy wife happy life! especially when your in a confined space like a shanty lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

You could just use a Coleman Lantern. The fumes should overtake her in no time if your in a small shanty. She'll pass out in 20 minutes and you'll have no more complaining about it being cold!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I like to just use a propane lantern, you get light and plenty of heat, this is all is needed unless you have a big shanty, or planning on fishin with a t shirt on


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Classic Minnowhead !  Can't beat a Mr Buddy. I used the coleman catalitic heater for years until I almost passed out one day, and drove home feeling like I was stoned. Mr Buddy, can't go wrong.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a Mr. Buddy because so many Guys from OGF recommended it. I love it. It has a Pilot Light so that you can shut the heat off and have the Pilot Light ready to restart the Heater at any time.I fish mostly at night - so I don't get the warmth of the Sun to help warm up my shanty at all. There is also a larger Model with a Fan in it. You do need to keep objects at least 2 feet away from the front of it - or else you could have a Fire.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

buddy heater hands down the best. i've had mine 5 years now, and still works like new. plenty of heat for the winters around here.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Classic Minnowhead !  Can't beat a Mr Buddy. I used the coleman catalitic heater for years until I almost passed out one day, and drove home feeling like I was stoned. Mr Buddy, can't go wrong.


what makes you not get the fumes????


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> what makes you not get the fumes????


Unzip the Shanty Door(s) at the top about 8 or 9 inches. It will cause fresh air to enter your Shanty - and also expell most of the exhaust. You are looking for an exchange of air, over time.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

i've aways used a buddy heater, love it , alway in a two man shanty very rarely does it get turned on high.plenty warm.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hands down, the mr buddy heater. i used 2 of them many times in a 27 ft motorhome while deer hunting. we was plenty warm. and we hunted some very cold weather. they also have a carbon monoxide safety shut off on them, which is a good thing in confined spaces. but they dont put off alot like the old heaters did. but in a shanty i would still want just a small opening to let out the fumes. we always opened one of the overhead vents just alittle in the old moterhome.
sherman


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Another vote for the Big Buddy Heater....heats soup too!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Mr buddy heater hands down for sure! I was lucky enough to pick one up at a garge sale this week for $30, can't wait to use it this ice-season.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

I used to use my propane lantern till I found a good deal on my colman black cat and loved it, used it for a couple years but it never was that great. Last year I got a mr buddy and wow. Best purchase ever. I love the oxygen shut off. Me and a buddy used it in my jeep on the ice last year. I got upset cause it kept going out in my jeep. Yea, after I relit it for about the 5th time my buddy asked me if it had the shut off. He said "it kinda smells in here". Who knows how that nite could have ended. It was a cold windy nite. We just parked on the ice and set up tip ups all around the jeep. My water pump was bad so all my coolant drained out and I had no heat. Thinking back on it, prolly wasn't a good situation to be in. Anyways, buy the mr buddy!!!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Amuzme2,
Is that a mini paint roller screen? Brilliant!


----------



## grabbass (Sep 19, 2011)

mr buddy heater no doubt never been cold


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Amuzme2 said:


> Another vote for the Big Buddy Heater....heats soup too!


yea, ive used mine to warm a few pop tarts,LOL.. works great.
sherman


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've used mine to warm up left over pizza and soup in a can..... I love this thing!


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

steelmagoo said:


> Amuzme2,
> Is that a mini paint roller screen? Brilliant!


Exactly!  You can use the larger ones, but they melt the handle on the big Buddy Heater, so I use the small 3" roller size.

They get dang hot... so watch your hands when you remove them or shut the heater off.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Mr Buddy all the way. It has a automatic shut off if there is low oxygen levels. The cooking shield looks great. I will have to get one. Great idea!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Another happy Buddy owner here. Great mod Amuzme2. A friend has the Big Buddy, it's overkill in a shanty.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I just bent up a paint tray I got at sherwin williams for my buddy heater and found it toasts sandwhiches really well also!! My vote is for buddy heater


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just watch out when using a large paint roller screen! The larger screens will melt the Buddy Heater handles. (See Pic) 

Dont blame me...I warned you!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

vote #100 for the little buddy


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

would love to find a small 8-10lbs propane tank to go with my Mr Buddy. any ideas?


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

kneedeep said:


> would love to find a small 8-10lbs propane tank to go with my Mr Buddy. any ideas?


Is it the Big Buddy Heater?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Propane-Cylinders/746519.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3DPropane%2Btanks%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=Propane+tanks&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

Get the Big Buddy 12 foot hose with the regulator...you wont need the filter with this. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mr-Heater174-Quick-Connect-Hose/745219.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dpropane%2Bhoses%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=propane+hoses&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

Keep the propane tank outside of the shanty when in use Thus the reason for the 12 foot hose!


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I got a 10 lb. tank at Gander Mtn. a couple of years ago.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i seen the smaller tanks at menards building supply store awhile back. and i believe they were alot cheaper than the ones at cabelas. just a thought.

i just use the 20 tanks i have for my grill. when we used them in the old mh we set the tanks is the bathtub in the bathroom, run the hoses under the door and put the big heater in the front and the small heater in the back. i think its a good idea to use a mixture of alittle dish soap and water and brush it on your tank connections to check for leaks. i,ve never found a leak, but being inside like that i just wanted to be sure. with a tent you can just set the tanks outside.
sherman

i just went to menards web site and then checked the prices at our local store. they have the 11 lb tanks for 44.00. hope this helps
sherman


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Sherm, price soundsgood at Menards the others are pricey and I already have the hose extension and one tank should last me the season. its supposed to be a long winter and with all the extra equiptment its gonna be hell on my back,,,LOL,,,but Bring it on im ready


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

2 yrs ago, had my Clam 5600 (roomy) on the ice with my buddy heater. Nice digital thermometer reading 18 degrees outside. Had the heater on inside and got it to a whopping 69 degrees inside. Granted, I had both sides on which I rarely do, just wanted to see what it was capable of..... Converted alot of people that yr. Probably help sell alot of heaters too...no compensation, but lots of comfortable ice fishermen!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Just got a tough buddy .... only thing is it's yellow and black... uggggly lol will be painting it orange and black! WHO DEY  I hope it heats my 2 man otter good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

peon said:


> Just got a tough buddy .... only thing is it's yellow and black... uggggly lol will be painting it orange and black! WHO DEY  I hope it heats my 2 man otter good
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




I heard you got it for dirt cheap?!?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Just seen a pic where a Guy ordered another metal cover like the one one the front of his buddy heater and mounted it on top of his heater to cook on and I must say it looked like it was made on it! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We have 7 buddy heaters that we use with 20 pound tanks for our deer hunting boxes. They do a great job and I would never go in an enclosed area with a heater that did not have the low oxygen shutoff feature.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

kneedeep said:


> Thanks Sherm, price soundsgood at Menards the others are pricey and I already have the hose extension and one tank should last me the season. its supposed to be a long winter and with all the extra equiptment its gonna be hell on my back,,,LOL,,,but Bring it on im ready


just glad i could maby help alittle. thats the best thing i,ve found about this forum, people are willing to help if you just ask.

i have got alot of help and alot of support when things wernt going so good for me back in the summer. thanks to all that was there for me.
sherman


----------

